# "Old hand" doe off feed and terrified of milk stand



## Everfree (Nov 15, 2013)

My five year old Nubian freshened several days early with triplets (two survived). This is her third kidding, and she has always been a family milker. She wasn't drinking a lot, but has been slurping down electrolytes when I offer them (every day). She won't touch her grain except occasionally when I hand feed her. She picks at her hay, won't eat alfalfa pellets, etc. She is terribly underweight now, and I don't know how to help her gain if she refuses to eat. I've given her B complex. Her poop is normal, she is peeing normally. Passed and ate her placenta. 

I have to literally lift her onto the milking stanchion--not an easy task with a 130 pound doe. She shakes, squats, and sidesteps. She's obviously afraid of me, but I don't know what I've done. She won't eat on the stand, even though I give her a variety of good treats--Calf Manna, Allstock, wet COB, alfalfa pellets, hay, minerals. I even tried topdressing everything with a generous drizzle of molasses. She takes a couple bites, then stands there shaking. 

As for actually milking her out, she's okay. Doesn't kick too much. She leans hard into me, because she's trying to step off the side of the stanchion. I just keep my shoulder under her ribs to keep her over. She has plenty of room to get over.

I'm getting about a pint and a half at each milking, and I need this milk to feed her two premature babies. I pulled them both because they were so small. 

I'm about ready to dry her off and ship her out, unless someone can help me solve her neurosis. I like this doe, but it takes me three times longer and five times as much worry (about her health) to manage her.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

The shaking and disinterest in feed makes me think of milk fever. But I'm probably way off on that....
It probably wouldn't hurt to give her some calcium anyways. I hope you figure out the problem!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

first..get her temp...sounds like she is not feeling well...101.5-103.5 is normal range..
check her lower inner eye lids for color...you want to see deep pink to red..
look close for lice which can bring them down faster then folks think...
check rumen sounds
is she pooping berries, peeing fine..chewing a cud??


----------



## Everfree (Nov 15, 2013)

Temp was normal. Inner eye color normal. Just treated with Ivomec for lice two weeks ago, and I scoured her skin for them today, but didn't see any live ones. Gurgley rumen, lots of normal berries. Plenty of pee, still some normal clean out (she's only five days post partum). Chewing cud normally, sunning herself normally with the other goats.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is not neurosis. She is sick. I would also get a fecal done to include coccidia.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

I'm also wondering about milk fever or possibly ketosis. She has to have nutrition to produce milk, so maybe it's time to think about milk replacer or cows milk to raise these kids. I know that premature birth can, and usually does, effect a does milk production. If I'm understanding your post correctly, she has been successfully milked for at least twice in the past so it looks like the problems you are now experiencing are a direct result of this particular kidding. Are you in a position to be able to cut her some slack and give her some time to regain her health and body condition?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I agree with Karen..behavior says she's not feeling well...a full panel fecal would be good..
canyontrailsgoats suggested calcium...might not be a bad idea..Daily B complex and Probioitcs in case its tummy related..
Keep and eye on her temp...in case its silent Pneumonia..which can show very little signs, no fever then spike...



> The most most difficult to detect and quickest-to-kill type of pneumonia is Interstitial Pneumonia. Death can occur in 12 hours or less. Example: At night the goat appears healthy, but in the morning it is down and dying. No runny nose and no fever -- . just a goat that is off-feed, may or may not occasionally cough, and standing away from the herd because fluids are building up in the lungs (not sitting or laying down, unless it is already at death's door), but may not appear to be seriously ill. The only clear diagnostic symptom is high fever and it may not be present when you discover the sick goat. High fever peaks quickly and then body temperature rapidly drops below normal, misleading the producer into diagnosing the problem as ruminal. Sub-normal body temperature is often a sign of ruminal problems. Temperatures under 100*F should be considered critical, regardless of the cause of the illness.


----------



## Everfree (Nov 15, 2013)

Thanks, all. I'm going to treat her as if she has Ketosis or Milk fever starting tomorrow morning, and I'll get a fecal sample to my vet.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I still have quite a bit of the herb mix made up for Guinen after her hard kidding. They were formulated to help her start eating and drinking again plus reduce her aftershock contractions and heal her uterus. You're welcome to them if you'd like. I'll be taking a kid to Dallas Animal Clinic on Rickreal road the beginning of the week if you'd like to come get them.


----------



## Everfree (Nov 15, 2013)

Thanks Jill, I'd love to have them. I'll message you my number.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

I would give CD antitoxin as well as the probiotics, and stop feeding grain until she's feeling better, in addition to the other suggestions. It sounds gut related to me.


----------



## Everfree (Nov 15, 2013)

Today she got herbs (thanks Jill!), Calcium, Nutra-Drench, probiotics, and Valbazen. She seriously hates me now. Her temp was 101.


Everfree Farm - Kiko, Nubian, and Cashmere


----------

